# Feeding eggs to horses?



## moneypit1 (4 September 2008)

Does anyone feed eggs to their horses?  I read an article today that said how beneficial they are for them.  Interested in your experiences? xx


----------



## crumpet2 (4 September 2008)

Are these eggs boiled, poached or scrambled?!  How funny, in what ways are they beneficial?  My horse eats most things so I suspect she would swallow an egg. (she once ate a snail that was in her feed bowl, I didn't remove it as I thought she would know what it was!)   Not sure I would feed her an egg though.


----------



## Ziggy_ (4 September 2008)

i've heard of powdered egg whites being fed to improve topline due to their protein content. Not sure I would do it though, way too unnatural for my liking.


----------



## smellyellie741 (4 September 2008)

i wouldnt do it to much protein in an egg for a start would proberbly send them nuts (as if i dont have enough of that problem already!)


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (4 September 2008)

noooooooooooooo horses are vegetarians (despite trying to steal bacon sarnies!), I wouldnt feed them anything non veggie, topline or not. Even tho my chickens lay me free eggs I wouldnt !


----------



## kirstyhen (4 September 2008)

Protein doesn't send horses nuts! It doesn't give them any energy, it is purely for growth and repair, hence improving condition.

But no, I wouldn't feed them, I don't feed cod liver oil for the same reasons, they are derived from animals. There are enough ways to give your horse protein without feeding egg whites.


----------



## muffinino (4 September 2008)

Am going against the grain here but I feed T eggs in the winter, along with chaff, Bailey's Topline (changed now) apples, carrots, garlic &amp; black sunflower seeds and he looked great on it. It used to be the norm on hunting/racing yards. It was good enough for Arkle, who apparently used to have half a dozen a day!


----------



## carthorse (4 September 2008)

I have always believed they are very good for horses but have never fed them myself


----------



## kirstyhen (4 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Am going against the grain here but I feed T eggs in the winter, along with chaff, Bailey's Topline (changed now) apples, carrots, garlic &amp; black sunflower seeds and he looked great on it. It used to be the norm on hunting/racing yards. It was good enough for Arkle, who apparently used to have half a dozen a day! 
	
	
		
		
	


	









[/ QUOTE ]

I can understand completely why people would feed them, egg white has a protien value of 1 (i think!) as high as you can get!
Just personally I don't like the idea feeding them, plus my horse doesn't have an issue with condition on what he's fed on already.


----------



## poiuytrewq (4 September 2008)

I used to feed my horse an egg a day- Purely because everyone else at the yard did so i thought it must be good!
Didn't notice any difference or benefit though!


----------



## muffinino (4 September 2008)

It's not that I have a problem with keeping condition on him, though he isn't as a good a doer as you'd expect given his type, it's just the eggs &amp; seeds give him a nice sheen. So I suppose I would say I don't have a problem keeping condition on with what I feed, if that makes sense. 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 This is especially true as he's hunting or had a hard, wet cold day otherwise, and they help afterwards, which is mostly when I feed them. Plus he seems to really like the taste, really enjoys his food if there's an egg in it!


----------



## kerilli (4 September 2008)

No, i wouldn't (and i have an unlimited supply of free range eggs, my chooks are going mad at the moment!) because i don't think it's good to feed them anything "unnatural", and no way can i believe that horses in the wild would hunt out nests and eat eggs. there are plenty of vegan ways of getting good protein and vitamins into a horse!


----------



## RLF (4 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
I used to feed my horse an egg a day- Purely because everyone else at the yard did so i thought it must be good!
Didn't notice any difference or benefit though! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Really!!! good job the rest of the yard didn't have a daily ritual of beating their horses


----------



## Sarah_Phillips (5 September 2008)

I used to feed eggs when I was doing alot of showing. It is really good for their coats and makes them really glossy.


----------



## poiuytrewq (5 September 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
I used to feed my horse an egg a day- Purely because everyone else at the yard did so i thought it must be good!
Didn't notice any difference or benefit though! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Really!!! good job the rest of the yard didn't have a daily ritual of beating their horses 
	
	
		
		
	


	













[/ QUOTE ]

Not quite sure how to take that, bit sarcastic or just a joke?
I was  replying to a post in a simple way, without boring everyone with the details.
 Of course i would NOT beat my horse or ever do anything else just because other people did.
 except when its a very popular thing on your yard amongst more experienced owners (it was years ago when i was at school-literally years!!) and they recommend that I did it for my horses benefit.
I was told old horses needed extra protein and this was the way to do it.
Maybe i could have put it better but I didn't think it was something that really mattered.
Haven't you never taken advice from people who know better than you?


----------



## Skhosu (5 September 2008)

nope-mainly as none of mine would eat them!


----------



## eoe (7 September 2008)

We always used to feed our horses an egg a day in the eighties, can't remember why we stopped, might have been something to do with Edwina Currie.


----------

